# st. gabriel's cemetery



## st gabriels (Jul 18, 2009)

well here is the 2009 cemetary....
























there are more pic's at
http://photobucket.com/stgabriels if anyone would like to see more........
now we have to figure out what to do until next year:googly:


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey, that looks very nice.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm totally envious of the horse you have for your headless horseman

You've got a nice bit of space for your graveyard.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That's a good setup you got going on, lots of awesome space to work with. Where did u get the horse?


----------



## st gabriels (Jul 18, 2009)

i built him......from 2" pink foam insulation if you click on the photobucket link and look @ under construction it shows how he came about


----------

